# Losi BK2 Wings



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

Does anybody know where I can get one or a aftermarket one that will fit good?? 


All hobby shops and distributors have this wing on back order.. I have called Losi and Horizon and they both have no release date for the wings or any way to get one without buying the whole new body/wing assembly.. The wing is part #A-8116.. It kinda piss me off cause the people that make and distribute the stuff have no idea whats going on..Maybe I'm just screwed have have to buy a whole new body/wing assembly.. I know the XXX Kinwald wing is out there, but not sure if it'll work or not..  


Maybe I should just buy a B4 while I'm at the hobby shop looking at Losi wings..


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

Gixer J said:


> Does anybody know where I can get one or a aftermarket one that will fit good??
> 
> 
> All hobby shops and distributors have this wing on back order.. I have called Losi and Horizon and they both have no release date for the wings or any way to get one without buying the whole new body/wing assembly.. The wing is part #A-8116.. It kinda piss me off cause the people that make and distribute the stuff have no idea whats going on..Maybe I'm just screwed have have to buy a whole new body/wing assembly.. I know the XXX Kinwald wing is out there, but not sure if it'll work or not..
> ...


i believe these work on the xxx-bk2 as well....

http://www.jconcepts.net/shop/product_info.php/products_id/74?osCsid=c1173862e4bc718a078ed1f241c61726

and 

http://www.jconcepts.net/shop/product_info.php/products_id/73

you also might wanna pick up their XXX Illuzionz body too.... i have the B4 Version, and it REALLY does help w/ the handling.... kinda sick.. never had a thought that it would
here is a link...

http://www.jconcepts.net/shop/product_info.php/cPath/22/products_id/77

there ya go!!

-Tone

p.s. get a b4.....


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks a lot.. I found some Losi BK2 Wings over on Stormer Hobbies.. Might try the J-Concepts too..

Thanks


----------

